# Premium vs Black Edition worth the extra ££'s?



## MarkyMark (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello people just wondering if the black edition is worth the extra money? seems like there about 5-6k more than premium cars on say a 09 car with similar miles.

want to buy a black edition car but just for the red/black interior but seems crazy to spend extra 6k just because of that, not to bothered about satnav as all inbuilt satnavs are pretty crap and cant beat an upto date tomtom

Is there something very special about black editons cars that Premium cars dont have?? 
i did think it was the bose sound+hdd but seen many Premium cars with that in

Any thoughts would be appreciated:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

black headlining in the cabin

slightly darker wheels (?)

not worth it; and the red detailing is questionable:nervous::thumbsup:


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

I like it personally (the red leather).... but then again I wouldn't have said there was a 5-6K difference in price? At least, not when I was looking to buy.

Like you say though, if you can find a Premium car with the Bose+HDD, then it isn't going to be worth it for just the darker wheels and possibly satnav.

The satnav on my car (although better than my two year old TomTom actually), isn't all that great. Slow to start up, crashes now and again (this topic is discussed in other threads).

Engine and performance between the two versions is identical, as are 90% of the toys.

good luck with you choice

David R


----------



## oliver134 (Jan 20, 2008)

Would'nt say the satnav in the GTR was crap, would rather have that than a tom-tom stuck to the inside of my windscreen! :smokin:


----------



## MarkyMark (Oct 3, 2006)

hairyaardvark said:


> I like it personally (the red leather).... but then again I wouldn't have said there was a 5-6K difference in price? At least, not when I was looking to buy.
> 
> David R


what do you reckon is the correct difference in price?

dont care about the head lining and different coloured wheels but like david fancy the sporty black/red interior

i suppose the bose system hdd and bluetooth are optional extras with a Premium?

Also how does the sat nav work does it take full post codes? as i had a 09 audi and it only would take half the post code then the street just alot of pissing about entering the details in after all of that it still was useless


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

When I ordered mine in October 2007 prices were:

GTR - £52,900
GTR, Premium - £54,200
GTR, Black Ed - £55,500

These reduced slightly when VAT dropped to 15%

Sat Nav option guesstimated at £1900 extra and I think it ended up being about £1945. UMS was a no cost option.

I chose black ed just out of personal choice but there was no way I was paying almost £2K for a sat nav although people will probably want that if buying second hand. I don't think it's an option now anyway.

For an initial price difference of £1300 it's difficult to see why the gap is so big now?


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

The list price difference is still just £1300 and you get the red leather - black head lining and darker wheels (though I beleive that this is pretty subtle). There's no way all that is worth £1300, but then again - if you want a Kuro black car you have to go for it.

There are some suggestions that the black editions carry a premium at resale - but I cannot believe that you'd ever get your full £1300 back on resale


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

I think it depends on the colour you want.

Black, has been said you have too .... now red maybe good matching the seats ..
:thumbsup:


----------



## ToroKuro (Jun 23, 2008)

I had to have a black car but actually didn't want the red leather inserts. Went for the black edition anyway. Now love the red highlights in the cabin. It's a darkisk red (nowhere near as bright as it looks in photos) and really helps to break up the all black/grey interior. Prefer the look of the darker wheels and black headlining too. Agreed that £1,300 is a lot for these extras but they do help the car to feel a little more special in my opinion.

And I agree with Oliver, the Sat Nav is amazing. Best built-in system by a country mile and much better than the TomTom's i've owned with more features, better graphics, etc...


----------



## fabrizio (Mar 17, 2010)

ive got a black edition with sat/nav..funnily enough all i seem to look at in the car is a rapidly approaching horizon....


----------



## MarkyMark (Oct 3, 2006)

ToroKuro said:


> I had to have a black car but actually didn't want the red leather inserts. Went for the black edition anyway. Now love the red highlights in the cabin. It's a darkisk red (nowhere near as bright as it looks in photos) and really helps to break up the all black/grey interior. Prefer the look of the darker wheels and black headlining too. Agreed that £1,300 is a lot for these extras but they do help the car to feel a little more special in my opinion.
> 
> And I agree with Oliver, the Sat Nav is amazing. Best built-in system by a country mile and much better than the TomTom's i've owned with more features, better graphics, etc...


didnt realize that was the price difference when new seems cheap compared to what the difference is now between 2nd hand cars!!

Guys your making me spend more money now!! :bawling:
i want one with sat nav now...haha


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

I was not keen on the red leather initially but have grown to love it.
Having ordered a DMG Premium I found there was no contrast between the wheels and bodywork. The black edition wheels do look considerably darker on the DMG. Having said that Magic can get a very good black respray on the rims for around £300.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> black headlining in the cabin
> 
> slightly darker wheels (?)
> 
> not worth it; and the red detailing is questionable:nervous::thumbsup:


Questionable?  It's lovely.


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

Kamae said:


> The list price difference is still just £1300 and you get the red leather - black head lining and darker wheels (though I beleive that this is pretty subtle). There's no way all that is worth £1300, but then again - if you want a Kuro black car you have to go for it.
> 
> There are some suggestions that the black editions carry a premium at resale - but I cannot believe that you'd ever get your full £1300 back on resale


I dont normally criticise peoples posts, but questioning whether you would get the 1300 back is beyond me, its like doubting whether you would get all your initial outlay back - no doubting the fact - you definately wont!
The black edition was THE choice on early cars as it was relatively cheap especially with the vat reduction we all got last year, as was UMS which was also free as was the helmet, the track day, the entry tickets to Geneva, the Goodwood FOS tickets and a big smile from me. 
To replace my car exactly spec for spec would be iro 62K today, I think we got a good deal last year. Personally I detest white headlining so thats why I went black edition, but there was also a wheel issue last year that black wheels would only come on the black edition and that premium would get silver wheels- which it didnt. You pays yer money and makes yer choice as they say and I respect everyones right to choice they are all still GTRs.


----------



## Oldskool (Jul 31, 2009)

Personally I don't think it is worth the extra cost but as I am selling mine I think its worth every penny.


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

the sat nav is great - but does take a while to find the address sometimes, you can enter a full post code no problem.

I bought a premium and spent less than the money I would have spent for a black edition on a good detail and paint protection film on the front which I think WILL help the resale value - no stone chips.


----------

